# Linebreeding Nigerian Dwarfs



## that's*satyrical (Jul 28, 2012)

So I am trying to sell my buck Clinton because my buck pen is full & I have a daughter of his. He is a really nice buck so I was wondering if it would be ok to breed him back to his daughter & do a linebreeding on him if he doesn't sell by the time she is old enough to breed. Is father/daughter too close for goats?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 28, 2012)

You have opened a HUGE can of worms. I am very opposed to it and so are many others on here and else where in the goat world. You do, however, have some that swear by it. The last question like this was locked up by the mods so I will not be participating in this one. But as I said, I am against it. Very.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 28, 2012)

Oooohhh. I did not realize it was controversial. I know it depends really on the type of animal if linebreeding is acceptable so I was wondering if it was ok in goats.  All of mine are out-crosses right now.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 28, 2012)

The Nigerian Dwarf is a young breed still and you will find many of the foundation goats were linebred.  There were so few of them and wanted to keep those fantastic bloodlines.  Nigerians are still linebred  today for the same reason.  Breeding in and of itself is a crap shoot.  I do line breed in my program on genetics I don't want to lose.  If you think your buck has the traits you want to retain and the doe also has what you want to build on, then go for it.  Just be aware that linebreeding can bring out bad traits, too.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 28, 2012)

You could, but the genetics are very close and it would probably be better to breed to a buck further removed from her.


----------



## Calypso (Jul 28, 2012)

The key to line breeding is to breed for selective traits, keep very good records and to outcross atleast every other generation. If you breed too closely you weaken the offspring and achieve a bottleneck. Breed more to uncle - niece  generations ( or like) gives you some of the same traits and genetics w/ o harm. Just remember to outcross ....., and I agree sometimes you can imbed bad traits.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Has anyone here bred a doe back to her father? If so, what were the results. Please share good & bad. The one thing about if I end up doing this line-breeding is at least her mom & her dad were completely unrelated (at least as far as 3 generations back).


----------



## Calypso (Jul 29, 2012)

One generation Won't hurt.... It's when you inbreed several with no introduction of new genes that start causing problems.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 29, 2012)




----------

